# What do you use for smoke i.e. Live oak hickory citrus tea almond



## nolaspice (May 18, 2022)

I've used mainly live oak hickory and pecan in my horizon 20" offset . Thanks for all your help


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2022)

Oak, hickory & mesquite here.
Al


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2022)

nolaspice said:


> I've used mainly live oak hickory and pecan in my horizon 20" offset . Thanks for all your help


I use the same...


----------



## Hijack73 (May 18, 2022)

Pecan and cherry were my woods of choice for years.   I would occasionally add peach and apple into the mix.  Every restaurant around these parts uses hickory, so I get enough hickory on the few occasions per year I eat BBQ other than what I cook.  
Always primarily pecan with chunks of fruitwood mixed in (I had to pay for fruitwood and pecan was free).  East coast pecan (where I live now) reminds me of west of the Mississippi post oak (where I grew up).


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2022)

My current stockpile includes A LOT of white oak, some cherry, hickory, plum, and a fair amount of maple. 

Here's a picture or three...
Here's some of what I started with. This is a 16'x6 1/2' trailer. I also had 2 full size pickup truck loads. There is some red oak in the mix, but 80%-90% white oak...
















New and seasoned white oak...





Some more white oak and some cherry...





More white oak and some of my maple...





The white oak was a very recent acquisition and I have been working my butt off to get it all split and stacked. This is what I gave away to some family and friends along with another truckload to a fishing buddy...





I have more than what you see in these couple of pictures stacked at our daughter's house under a carport. 

To answer your question more specifically, I like the white oak and maple the best. They are mild and work well with almost any meat. Hickory and pecan(which I'm out of) are my next favorites. The cherry, which is actually wild black cherry, is probably my least favorite of what I've got, but I like it with pork, ribs especially. I haven't tried the plum yet because it hasn't seasoned quite enough, but soon...


----------



## indaswamp (May 18, 2022)

^^^^^wood for days!! LOL!!! Like!


----------



## Nefarious (May 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^wood for years! LOL!!! Like!  Incredible amount.


----------



## nolaspice (May 18, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My current stockpile includes A LOT of white oak, some cherry, hickory, plum, and a fair amount of maple.
> 
> Here's a picture or three...
> Here's some of what I started with. This is a 16'x6 1/2' trailer. I also had 2 full size pickup truck loads. There is some red oak in the mix, but 80%-90% white oak...
> ...


----------



## nolaspice (May 18, 2022)

Nice haul of good wood. if you lived close to me you would need cameras or a big dog to keep me out . Haha


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

My Top 5:
Hickory
Hickory
Hickory
Hickory
Cherry

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (May 18, 2022)

Favorite is a mix of pecan/cherry......I also use hickory and oak as they are plentiful here


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 18, 2022)

I've been using a mix of apple and cherry lately.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 18, 2022)

Mostly Hickory, using Cherry for Ribs.  When I do steaks over the coals I've used Hickory, Post Oak and recently Red Oak.  I like the Oaks better with Steak than Hickory.


----------



## DougE (May 18, 2022)

A hickory/cherry bend is what I have settled into. Both are plentiful on my farm, and I like the color this combination gives my bacon and smoked sausages.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^wood for days!! LOL!!! Like!


Yep, I've got enough wood for a LONG TIME. At my age, by the time I need more, I may not be physically able to smoke anymore...or...well, you know...



nolaspice said:


> Nice haul of good wood. if you lived close to me you would need cameras or a big dog to keep me out . Haha


I've got Lucy, she might lick you to death...


----------



## forktender (May 19, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Yep, I've got enough wood for a LONG TIME. At my age, by the time I need more, I may not be physically able to smoke anymore...or...well, you know...
> 
> 
> I've got Lucy, she might lick you to death...


Holy backache!!! 
I wouldn't be able to move for 3 months, and that is just loading the trailer to get it home. I don't cut and stack any longer, I honestly can't handle it these days with my spinal fusions and nerve damaged legs. I miss hard work, honestly I do!!!

That is an impressive stockpile you have there. I have access to all the oak I could ever us, but I can't load, cut and stack any longer, so I pay to have it delivered and stacked when I need it.


----------



## Newglide (May 19, 2022)

I use whatever I can get. Currently it's red and white oak, hickory and a small stash of apple


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 19, 2022)

Same as ^^^^. Whatever I can get. I have a wood stove insert in the house, so whenever I get firewood I just split some smaller pieces for the smoker!
Around here, (the Ozarks) we have a bunch of oak..post, white and red.


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2022)

Pecan or cherry most of the time but I use some oak and hickory. Apple is hard to get down here


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 19, 2022)

Back when I had an offset I used mostly Oak, then Hickory, and a little Mesquite.  Now with a pellet grill it's LumberJack Hickory.


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 20, 2022)

dead maple branches and apple trimmings 
gota take the bark off or it taste like licking an ash tray
we have several piles out in the orchard that are 2-3 years old apple wood
5 nice hard maple trees on the west fence line

Mike


----------



## albin (May 23, 2022)

Hickory and Black Cherry mostly, with some Red and White Oak.  All sourced from my farm.

Red Oak in the left bay (center of pic).








Shagbark Hickory in the first two racks on the left and the right most rack in the center of the pic.







12'x12' shed with nothing but Shagbark Hickory and Black Cherry.







Silver Maple just put up this year in the rightmost bay with some White Oak behind it.  Each bay holds ~3 cords of wood.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 23, 2022)

albin said:


> Hickory and Black Cherry mostly, with some Red and White Oak.  All sourced from my farm.
> 
> Red Oak in the left bay (center of pic).
> 
> ...


Nice when you said shag bark I knew you were from Tennessee lol


----------

